# διαγραμμένα - διαγεγραμμένα



## Alexandros (Feb 12, 2019)

Χαίρετε! Υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά στο νόημα των λέξεων 'δια*γε*γραμμένα' και 'διαγραμμένα', π.χ.'~ μηνύματα';

(πέρα του ότι το πρώτο ακούγεται κάπως πιο επίσημο/μπανάλ/καθαρεύουσα)


----------



## antongoun (Feb 12, 2019)

Καλημέρα, 
Είναι και τα δύο μετοχές παθητικού παρακειμένου του ρήματος "διαγράφω", με τη διαφορά ότι το "διαγεγραμμένος" είναι η λόγια μορφή, δηλαδή μια _παλιότερη _μορφή σχηματισμένη με τη συλλαβική αύξηση "γε-". 
Σημασιολογικά δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά.
Ειδικά σε σύγχρονα συμφραζόμενα, όπως το "διαγραμμένα μηνύματα", δε νομίζω ότι ενδείκνυται ο λόγιος τύπος, το "διαγεγραμμένα": _διαγραμμένα μηνύματα_ είναι μια χαρά, δλδ τα μηνύματα που έχουν διαγραφεί.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2019)

Συμφωνώ.

Επίσης, δεν θα μου περνούσε απ' το μυαλό να συνταιριάξω την καθαρεύουσα με το επίθετο _μπανάλ_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2019)

Μια και μιλάμε για λόγιες μετοχές με αναδιπλασιασμό, αντί για _μπανάλ_ θα μπορούσε ο Αλέξανδρος να χρησιμοποιήσει το επίθετο _τετριμμένος_. Που έχει βέβαια διαφορετική σημασία από το _τριμμένος_. 


Ωραίες συλλογές με λόγιες μετοχές (που δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι ενημερωμένες):
http://www.eleto.gr/download/Orogramma/ArchaiesMetoxes_KValeontis.pdf
http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/metohes.htm
http://users.sch.gr/nefeli40/globalsch-autosch/iware/?D=daf521cf3d8b627da5ce4ccede24193b


----------



## antongoun (Feb 12, 2019)

Να διορθώσω πιο ρητά τον εαυτό μου για να μη μείνει έτσι. Αυτό είναι λάθος: 



> συλλαβική αύξηση "γε-"



Όπως διακριτικά σημείωσε ο Νίκελ, είναι _αναδιπλασιασμός_. Η "αύξηση" είναι η προσθήκη ενός τονιζόμενου "έ" (συλλαβική αύξηση) και σπανιότερα ενός "ή", στην αρχή ενός ρήματος που έχει μονοσύλλαβο θέμα (πίν-ω, θέλ-ω), και που αρχίζει από σύμφωνο, για να δηλώσει τον παρατατικό και τον αόριστο (πίνω - έπινα - ήπια, βάζω - έβαζα - έβαλα, θέλω - ήθελα - θέλησα). Όταν δεν τονίζεται, χάνεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2019)

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω με πιο καθαρό μυαλό, διαφορά έχουμε και στο ζευγάρι _διαγραμμένος - διαγεγραμμένος_. Ενώ το _διαγραμμένος_ πάει π.χ. με τα μηνύματα που έχουν διαγραφεί (σβηστεί), για την πορεία που έχουμε διαγράψει (ακολουθήσει) θα πούμε _διαγεγραμμένη πορεία_.

https://www.google.com/search?q="διαγεγραμμένη+πορεία"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## antongoun (Feb 12, 2019)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν βρίσκαμε κι άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπου το "διαγραμμένος" δεν αντικαθιστά το "διαγεγραμμένος". Πάντως, με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει η φράση "προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία" (η πορεία που έχει προσδιοριστεί εκ των προτέρων), νομίζω πως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου χρησιμοποιούν το "διαγεγραμμένη πορεία" αντί για "προδιαγεγραμμένη".

_Δεν κατέστησε σαφές όμως, ποιος είναι ο στόχος του ΠΑΟΚ κατά την τρέχουσα αγωνιστική περίοδο. Ποια είναι η *διαγεγραμμένη *πορεία του Πάει για τίτλο; Πάει για ομάδα; Πάει και για τα δυο_;

_...σε συνδυασμό με την επιστροφή στις αγορές δίνουν το δικαίωμα να προσβλέπουμε σε μία θετική *διαγεγραμμένη *πορεία, ..._ (εδώ δε μου ανοίγει τον σύνδεσμο)

Ακόμα και στην παρακάτω πρόταση, μου φαίνεται ότι βγάζει περισσότερο νόημα το "προδιαγεγραμμένη":

_Τα λοίσθια πλέει η Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση με μία *διαγεγραμμένη *πορεία πολιτικής διάλυσης, ως συνέπεια της προσέγγισης ΗΠΑ -- Ρωσίας_

Πάντως, ως διορθώτρια, αν συναντούσα σε κάποιο βιβλίο τη φράση "την έως τώρα διαγραμμένη του πορεία" δε θα πρότεινα διόρθωση. (Θα διόρθωνα μόνο εάν έβλεπα *διεγραμμένη). Διαφωνείτε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Πάντως, ως διορθώτρια, αν συναντούσα σε κάποιο βιβλίο τη φράση "την έως τώρα διαγραμμένη του πορεία" δε θα πρότεινα διόρθωση. (Θα διόρθωνα μόνο εάν έβλεπα *διεγραμμένη). Διαφωνείτε;



Εγώ ναι. (Εκτός αν είχα την υπομονή να το πω πρώτα μερικές φορές στον καθρέφτη μου.) Όχι τόσο επειδή θα μου έλειπε το -γε-, όσο επειδή θα ένιωθα την ανάγκη να το αναλύσω, κριαρικώ τω τρόπω: «την πορεία που έχει διαγράψει ως τώρα».


----------



## antongoun (Feb 12, 2019)

Όμως όταν διορθώνουμε το κείμενο_ ενός άλλου_, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα επιχείρημα πίσω από τη διόρθωση. Διορθώνεις κάτι επειδή είναι λάθος. Αλλιώς, αν ο άλλος έτσι θέλει να το γράψει και αντικειμενικά είναι σωστό, τι επιχείρημα θα είχα για να τον πείσω; Αντίθετα, αν ήθελε να γράψει *διεγραμμένη πορεία (που βλέπω ότι γίνεται κι αυτό το λάθος), θα του εξηγούσα ακριβώς αυτό, ότι είναι λάθος. Δε βρίσκω καθόλου απίθανο να έγραφαν τη φράση "διαγραμμένη πορεία" νεότεροι συγγραφείς, π.χ. μέχρι 30-35 χρονών, που ούτως ή άλλως τις λόγιες μετοχές δεν τις έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει και τόσο στη ζωή τους. 

Ο προβληματισμός γεννιέται από το ότι στα λεξικά δε γίνεται διάκριση της χρήσης των δύο μετοχών (το δε ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο το _διαγραμμένος_). Άρα επαφίεται στο "γλωσσικό ένστικτο" του καθενός, σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2019)

Εγώ θα διόρθωνα τη διαγραμμένη πορεία αν την είχα σε μετάφραση που αναθεωρούσα. Αυτή τουλάχιστον είναι η πρώτη μου αντίδραση. Αλλά θα διόρθωνα και τα διαγεγραμμένα μέλη του κόμματος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Διορθώνεις κάτι επειδή είναι λάθος.



Έχουμε δύο θέματα εδώ, ένα μικρό (τη μετοχή) και ένα τεράστιο (την έκταση της επιμέλειας).
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιήσω μετοχές παθητικές —ενεστώτα (_διαγραφόμενες_), αορίστου (_διαγραφείσες_) ή παρακειμένου (_διαγραμμένες_)— ή ενεργητικές. Αντιγράφω από κάποιο μπλογκ: «...την ΕΣΗΕΑ – τη σημαντική αυτή Ένωση. Κατήγοροι και κατηγορούμενοι, διαγράφοντες και διαγραφόμενοι, επιπλήττοντες και επιπληττόμενοι…». Επιδιώκω να τις χρησιμοποιώ έτσι που να μην ξενίζουν.

Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τη φράση «την έως τώρα διαγραμμένη του πορεία» δεν είναι ο αναδιπλασιασμός που λείπει. Είναι που με την προσθήκη του «έως τώρα» και του κτητικού «του» νιώθω ότι το νόημα αποδίδεται καλύτερα αν περάσουμε στο ρήμα. Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για λάθος, αλλά θέλω να κάνω τη βελτίωση.

Και πάνω εκεί ερχόμαστε στο τεράστιο θέμα: Ο επιμελητής διορθώνει μόνο όσα μπορεί να δείξει ότι είναι λάθη ή μπορεί να κάνει και βελτιώσεις; Αν είναι να την ανοίξουμε, πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε άλλο νήμα. Ίσως και άλλο μήνα…

Με την ευκαιρία, να και μια σχετική συζήτηση πριν από 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια:
https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2713


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2019)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα διορθώσουμε εκεί που δεν υπάρχει σαφήνεια; Ποια είναι άραγε η «έως τώρα διαγραμμένη πορεία»; Αυτή που έχει χαραχτεί ώς τώρα (η συγκεκριμένη, η όποια, ευθύγραμμη ή ζιγκ ζαγκ) ή αυτή που έχει σβηστεί ώς τώρα (έχει αλλάξει ρότα, έχει πάρει φόρα και σβήνει κομμάτια από το παρελθόν του); Αν δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές από το συγκείμενο, τότε οπωσδήποτε χρειάζεται παρέμβαση. Αν είναι σαφές, μάσαλα, αλλά ίσως εδώ χρειάζεται κάτι να γραφτεί καλύτερα έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2019)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τη _διαγραφείσα πορεία_ όπως π.χ. και με τους _διαγραφέντες βουλευτές_ (με τη διαφορετική σημασία) δύσκολα θα είχαμε παρερμηνεία. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση συνεύρεσης: _Η διαγραφείσα πορεία των διαγραφέντων βουλευτών._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2019)

Νομίζω πως κι εδώ χωράει νερό. Η διαγραφείσα πορεία μπορεί να είναι η συνολική πολιτική τους πορεία ή η προηγούμενη πορεία τους πριν από κάποια ραγδαία μεταβολή της (που ενδεχομένως οδήγησε και στη διαγραφή τους).


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2019)

Ενίοτε είναι χρήσιμη η εσκεμμένη αμφισημία. Σκέψου πόσοι διαγραφέντες βουλευτές θα ήθελαν να διαγραφεί η έως τώρα πορεία τους από τη μνήμη μας...


----------



## antongoun (Feb 13, 2019)

> Αν δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές από το συγκείμενο, τότε οπωσδήποτε χρειάζεται παρέμβαση. Αν είναι σαφές, μάσαλα, αλλά ίσως εδώ χρειάζεται κάτι να γραφτεί καλύτερα έτσι κι αλλιώς.



Συμφωνώ με αυτό.
Για πολλούς λόγους "διορθώνεις"/πειράζεις/αλλάζεις ένα κείμενο, και γενικά τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα έλεγε ο Μπερλής, απλώς ήθελα να τονίσω ότι εδώ είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που τα λεξικά δε βοηθάνε. 



> Αν είναι να την ανοίξουμε, πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε άλλο νήμα. Ίσως και άλλο μήνα…



Ολόκληρη ιστορία, κι έχοντας συμφωνήσει με όσα λέγατε τότε στο πιο πάνω νήμα, μάλλον δε μένουν και πολλά να προστεθούν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2019)

nickel said:


> Ενίοτε είναι χρήσιμη η εσκεμμένη αμφισημία. Σκέψου πόσοι διαγραφέντες βουλευτές θα ήθελαν να διαγραφεί η έως τώρα πορεία τους από τη μνήμη μας...



:) :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Συμφωνώ με αυτό.
> Για πολλούς λόγους "διορθώνεις"/πειράζεις/αλλάζεις ένα κείμενο, και γενικά τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα έλεγε ο Μπερλής, απλώς ήθελα να τονίσω ότι εδώ είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που τα λεξικά δε βοηθάνε.



Απλώς για την πληρότητα της συζήτησης (και επειδή από σεβασμό στο μέγεθος του σπουδαίου ΑΜ δεν είχα διατυπώσει ενστάσεις δημόσια τότε για το κείμενο αυτό -- υπάρχουν όμως καταγραμμένες) ήταν από τα κείμενά του με τα οποία είχα διαφωνήσει. Πολύ. :)

Αργότερα, όταν είχαμε γνωριστεί και συζητήσαμε από κοντά, μπόρεσα να λειάνω κάπως μέσα μου τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις μου. Ελπίζω ότι τον είχαν προβληματίσει κάποιες ενστάσεις μου.


----------

